
Show HN: Dnstwister – Domain name permutation service - thisismyrobot
https://dnstwister.report
======
thisismyrobot
This is a project I've been working, wrapping the dnstwist library
([https://github.com/elceef/dnstwist](https://github.com/elceef/dnstwist)), to
provide a list of domains "like" the one you submit, along with RSS feeds for
changes and json/csv exports. I'm look to put email alerting into the mix too.

The idea is to assist in identifying possible phishing/copyright infringement
domains.

Any feedback would be very welcome.

